# kontiki 665 heater cant get it to work,



## goldie-1944 (Nov 14, 2010)

i have just brought a 2003 kontiki 665 motorhome, but now i have it home i cant get the heater to work, i have checked all the fuses they are all fine plus no gas is coming in to motorhome, pipe and gas adapter fine, help required urgently please


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

a little more info please ie make model, don't panic, someone will help you


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Whats not working water heater or gas heater,cab heater we need some more info to help.


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a complete newby to all of this, so here goes!! 
I've recently purchased a 2007 Kontiki 665P, & I have the same problem. It has a Truma, underbed heater/water heater. 
The first weekend, we were able to get the water heater to work on the mains hook-up, but couldn't get the heater to work.
Since then I have managed to get the blower to work, but no heat. Tried it on gas, with the same result :? 
Hopefully, it's nothing too serious??
Can't understand why they make the controls sooooo complicated. I'm used to yachts, where you have a bank of switches for each item that you need to power up! Simples!! 
It still takes me about 3 or 4 attempts just to get the light to work!! :roll: 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated!  

Regards

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome.first question, did you buy it from a dealer,have you spoken to them, as this could well be a warranty problem if there is a fault. we would not want to invalidate this by suggesting various ideas.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to both of you.

Have you tried here:

http://www.trumauk.com/

Instructions and help for your heaters on here. Truma are an excellent firm to deal with and will talk usefully to you on the phone.

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

KontikiChris said:


> I'm a complete newby to all of this, so here goes!!
> I've recently purchased a 2007 Kontiki 665P, & I have the same problem. It has a Truma, underbed heater/water heater.
> The first weekend, we were able to get the water heater to work on the mains hook-up, but couldn't get the heater to work.
> Since then I have managed to get the blower to work, but no heat. Tried it on gas, with the same result :?
> ...


Chris, Where are you in Dorset? What is the model of heater fitted? It is possible that you have a C Series heater which has got gas/electric water heating but only Gas space heating. Ray


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks you, Cabby, Grizzly, & RayC for your replies,
I live near Wimborne in Dorset, & bought the vehicle from a private seller in Scotland ...... Yes, I know, I have "Mug" tatooed on my head!!
I think I have been "stitched up". When I arrived, there was no gas, no electric hook-up, & no water, for me to check the operation of any of the on board equipment, & although I did check the documentation, I did miss that it had not had it's annual habitation survey, & the page in the manual to do with the heater was missing :? What a surprise??? The vehicle does, otherwise appear to be in excellent condition, but "who knows"??
On further checking of the documentation, I found some handwritten notes to do with the fuses on the heating system! 
 
The heater is a TRUMA C 6002 EH. In the literature it states that it should operate on 12V, 230V, or gas, or a combination of them.
Maybe this will help someone else considering buying privately, to NOT make the same mistakes!!
Best wishes
Numpty Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

KontikiChris said:


> Thanks you, Cabby, Grizzly, & RayC for your replies,
> I live near Wimborne in Dorset, & bought the vehicle from a private seller in Scotland ...... Yes, I know, I have "Mug" tatooed on my head!!
> I think I have been "stitched up". When I arrived, there was no gas, no electric hook-up, & no water, for me to check the operation of any of the on board equipment, & although I did check the documentation, I did miss that it had not had it's annual habitation survey, & the page in the manual to do with the heater was missing :? What a surprise??? The vehicle does, otherwise appear to be in excellent condition, but "who knows"??
> On further checking of the documentation, I found some handwritten notes to do with the fuses on the heating system!
> ...


Chris, I live in Corfe Mullen and would be happy to come and have a look at it for you - not saying I am an expert but I know how it works. PM me with a contact number if you want me to. Can you confirm that with the power source selector set to 1.8kw electric, the other knob set to air heating only and the thermostat to 9 that the fan does not start to run and after time for the elements to heat up warm air? See the attached doc for controls. Ray


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just a thought, you say that no gas is coming into the Motorhome, is it a blue butane bottle you have? if so it is unlikely to work in the present subzero temperatures. 

Barry


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

*No Heating - Not Now, or should I say Yes, Now!!*

Thanks Matchlock,
No, I do have propane gas, but thanks to RayC, I now have HEATING!!
I cannot thanks Ray enough. He actually came round to my home & sorted it out. Thanks Ray, you are a STAR!!  
I'd also like to send my thanks to the person who suggested that I join this website. It has already paid dividends, renewed my faith in humanity, & rekindled my excitement in putting my "new" toy to some use.  
Thanks to you all

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: No Heating - Not Now, or should I say Yes, Now!!*



KontikiChris said:


> I cannot thanks Ray enough. He actually came round to my home & sorted it out.


Are MHF medals still available ? I'd like to nominate Ray for one. Above and beyond the call of duty to turn out in weather like this.

Glad you're sorted Chris.

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: No Heating - Not Now, or should I say Yes, Now!!*



Grizzly said:


> KontikiChris said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot thanks Ray enough. He actually came round to my home & sorted it out.
> ...


 Very kind Grizzly but it was only a stroll round the block, weather is not bad at all in our neck of the woods. It was a chance to see the best that Swift can make - very impressed. It was a pleasure, Chris is a really nice guy, who made me jealous with his planned winter trip to Italy.

Ray


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, a medal for Ray, I agree! Someone did tell me that the motorhoming community would make me very welcome, & they were NOT wrong!  
I just hope that I may be able to return the favours in some way!
Thanks for your kind comments Ray, I'll certainly keep you posted on my trip!  

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

KontikiChris said:


> , I'll certainly keep you posted on my trip!
> 
> Chris


Please keep us all posted. We have a blogs section and it's good to read about other people's trips - lots of hints to pick up too.

Bon voyage

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done Ray. just for the record can we know what was wrong without causing any possible embarasement. :wink: 
I did have that system on the Mustang.
cabby


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wounder where and when in Italy, I leave for roma on the 14th dec and may come back around 12th Jan then 5th Feb I'm off back to Sicily for a month just to keep out of the cold....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> well done Ray. just for the record can we know what was wrong without causing any possible embarasement. :wink:
> I did have that system on the Mustang.
> cabby


Chris was trying to use the heating on electric [C6002EH], the boiler was drained down.
I set it to operate on 1.8kw air heating only and the red LED was on in the thermostat setting switch.

I reset the mains reset switch on the power module of the boiler, the led went out and heating commenced.

Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for that Ray, however I do not wish to worry anyone BUT
I have just remembered that that model had a recall concerning an overheating problem, you could smell the thing when it got hot. suggest you take down the serial number and contact truma.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> thanks for that Ray, however I do not wish to worry anyone BUT
> I have just remembered that that model had a recall concerning an overheating problem, you could smell the thing when it got hot. suggest you take down the serial number and contact truma.
> 
> cabby[/quote
> ...


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

clive1821 said:


> Wounder where and when in Italy, I leave for roma on the 14th dec and may come back around 12th Jan then 5th Feb I'm off back to Sicily for a month just to keep out of the cold....


Hi Clive
Hoping to get to Ravascletto, a small ski resort, north of Udine (Friuli-Venezia Giulia) in, I believe, the Julian Alps.
It is a beautiful part of the country, & close to the border with Slovenia, so I also hope to get over to Kranjska Gora, a lovely little resort close to the border.
I'm hoping to leave in the next couple of weeks, then back around the 4th January, & then return to Ravascletto at the end of January, until the end of the season!
Just hope my 'lil old legs can take the strain!! :lol:


----------

